# Choosing the right strand



## dsm1998gst (Nov 27, 2007)

Well i will be growing outside and me and a buddy are splitting the seeds so i wanna order 100 at once. I want a very potent straind that will grow well out doors. I live in southern new england also. Any help is greatley aprreciated.


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Cant go wrong with a Northern Lights cross,or a straight bred Northern Lights.They'll stay low,and bush out alot more then a sativa, would due to its Indica genetics.It's also one Cannabis Cups over the years.

Do you have a height limit?

Sativas do very well too.


----------



## Old Bud (Nov 28, 2007)

If you don't want to spend too much on seeds, try Nirvana Early Misty-grows well outdoors and is a potent strain (high THC). I got mine from www.drchronic.com ships stealthily and quickly. I am starting seeds now so I can grow out a few, get a couple of mother plants and have clones to put out in the spring, With clones you get a headstart and all females so you do not waste time on plants that turn out to be males.


----------



## medicore (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw something on amsterdam marijuana seeds that seemed to be very intriguing.  Super Nova!  It is suppose to be a brand new strain and they are the only site selling it right now.  It is a bit spendy but check it out and if you do grow it you gotta let me know.
http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds....7887124058427813744&currency=49&product_id=17


----------



## dsm1998gst (Dec 2, 2007)

wow that super nova straind look amazing but its very expensive. I just got about 100 blueberry dro seeds but im still looking to get more seeds for the summer =). When you purchase those seeds then give you 10 for free, so you get 20 for 182. That price is way to high for me lol. Im thinking about getting some white widow seeds but im not sure how well it would grow in soil out side? Has anybody tried this?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Dec 4, 2007)

I've heard good things about growing Purple Widow outdoors.


----------

